# A public apology to Daniel James



## Ashermusic (Nov 7, 2016)

I wrote something in another discussion about his walkthroughs that was widely viewed as snide and condescending. That caused me to take some time to think about why I did so, because I don't want to be seen as that guy. I am both culturally and naturally sarcastic (East Coast Jews know what I am talking about) but I can control that when I am motivated to.

The truth is, even though I don''t believe in holding grudges, I have been holding a grudge against him. Years ago, when I first started working for EW as EastWest Lurker, Daniel did a walkthrough with Hollywood Strings and LASS. HS came off very badly in it. It correctly spotlighted that HS was very demanding of resources. But HS is a library that really requires knowledge of it, and the patches he chose were not the right ones for what he was trying to accomplish, in my view, and so my feeling at the time was that it was very, very unfair and so I judged DJ badly for his "let's just roll up our sleeves and play" style. (I still have reservations about that because some libraries _do_ require more deep knowledge of them than others.)

Over the years, he continued to have problems with Play itself (which I am glad to hear has now somewhat improved for him) and criticized and recommended against it frequently. Obviously, that did not sit well with me either, as again, i thought it unfair, as I was able to use it with great success because I knew the best ways to use it and what to expect and not expect. We exchanged some very harsh posts with each other.

But that was then, and this is now. I am no longer EW Lurker and it is not the better side of me to continue to hold a grudge against him. He does walkthroughs and reviews that people like, respect, and value, and I do not need to be taking potshots at him in a passive-aggressive disrespectful way just because I have different sensibilities and a different approach to new products.

So I wish to publicly apologize to him.


----------



## Fab (Nov 7, 2016)

yeah you should apologize you belend....not how I'd expect a grown man to behave. Good that you are trying to set things right though. Although a pm would have been sexier. I like your hat Jay!


----------



## KEnK (Nov 7, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> (East Coast Jews know what I am talking about)


And East Coast "goys" too...
Big of you to try make amends Jay.
But don't bury your sarcastic hatchet to deeply-
"Tough Love" is not such a terrible thing-

k

p.s. If you're talking about the "writing to BB" thread,
I think people owe _you_ an apology Jay.
What a bunch o' panty waste wuss's around here.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 7, 2016)

Fab said:


> yeah you should apologize you belend....not how I'd expect a grown man to behave.


Are you just teasing Jay? I am sincere in this question. I want to know because I cannot stand it when someone makes a genuine sincere apology and people pile on him like this.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 7, 2016)

It's ok Michael. I dish out criticism, so I have to be prepared to accept it, particularly when I realize that I have been in the wrong and deserve it.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey, as long as we're at it, can I bring up a list of my personal grievances that you were wrong about and get a heartfelt apology for each one??*



*said with tongue firmly in cheek with love from your East Coast Jew pal


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 7, 2016)

Fab said:


> yeah you should apologize you belend....not how I'd expect a grown man to behave. Good that you are trying to set things right though. Although a pm would have been sexier. I like your hat Jay!


belend?


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 7, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> Hey, as long as we're at it, can I bring up a list of my personal grievances that you were wrong about and get a heartfelt apology for each one??*
> 
> 
> 
> *said with tongue firmly in cheek with love from your East Coast Jew pal



I have a finite amount of heartfelt apologies I can handle . Want to pick a couple of my worst offenses ?


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 7, 2016)

Just laugh and STFU, you maroon.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 7, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> Just laugh and STFU, you maroon.


----------



## desert (Nov 7, 2016)

Probably better sent as a PM


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 7, 2016)

desert said:


> Probably better sent as a PM



Well , it is also an apology to those of you who I upset with my comments , so that is why I did it this way .


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey mate, Thanks but in all honesty it wasn't needed. You know I always appreciate a differing point of view when its legit. Life is too short for grudges and negativity. Its something I came to realise over the past few years and living as positively and as helpfully as I can seems to make the overall environment of music in which we reside a much more pleasant and enjoyable place to be.

Heres to moving on and letting go of the past 

-DJ


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 7, 2016)

Daniel James said:


> Hey mate, Thanks but in all honesty it wasn't needed. You know I always appreciate a differing point of view when its legit. Life is too short for grudges and negativity. Its something I came to realise over the past few years and living as positively and as helpfully as I can seems to make the overall environment of music in which we reside a much more pleasant and enjoyable place to be.
> 
> Heres to moving on and letting go of the past
> 
> -DJ




Thank you Daniel for accepting my apology and that very gracious response.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 7, 2016)

The world needs more of this.


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 10, 2016)

That's great news you are no longer a shill for EastWest Asher!


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 10, 2016)

Diffusor said:


> That's great news you are no longer a shill for EastWest Asher!



I was never a "shill . " I worked for a company I respected , helped a goodly number of people , and never wrote a single word I did not believe to be true. I would happily do so again .


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 10, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> I was never a "shill . " I worked for a company I respected , helped a goodly number of people , and never wrote a single word I did not believe to be true. I would happily do so again .



Nonetheless. [Edited by moderator after user reports]


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 10, 2016)

Diffusor said:


> Nonetheless. [Edited]



Congrats to you for remaining [Edited by moderator].


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 10, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Congrats to you for [EDITED].




You are welcome.


----------



## AlexRuger (Nov 11, 2016)

Very nice of you Jay, good on you. I've only come to love HS more as time has gone on. It's remarkably deep and expressive. 

Still not really a fan of PLAY, though admittedly I'm still on version 5.


----------



## woodsdenis (Nov 11, 2016)

Nicely put Jay and graciously accepted DJ.


----------



## woodsdenis (Nov 11, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> belend?


Well if you don't know how to spell it it really shows more about the the writer than who is being insulted.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 12, 2016)

Thank you to whichever moderator edited those posts. I am a big fan of judicious moderating.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 12, 2016)

Hey Jay, I just wanted to say that there was an article you wrote a few years back that I found VERY helpul. I read and refered to it many times, and thought it was cool when I became a member here and found out that It was you who wrote it. For whatever it's worth, thank you!


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 12, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Hey Jay, I just wanted to say that there was an article you wrote a few years back that I found VERY helpul. I read and refered to it many times, and thought it was cool when I became a member here and found out that It was you who wrote it. For whatever it's worth, thank you!




Thank you Mike, It is worth quite a bit and I appreciate it.


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 12, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Thank you to whichever moderator edited those posts. I am a big fan of judicious moderating.


You're welcome Jay. We try to learn the right dose over the the years


----------

